# [packages.gentoo.org] Site hors ligne depuis un moment

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Juste une p'tite question, quelqu'un a une idée de quand va revenir http://packages.gentoo.org Je sais il existe d'autre sites comme http://www.gentoo-portage.com mais http://packages.gentoo.org avait des flux rss permettant de savoir que tel paquet avait une mise à jour pour tel arch.

cf : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187971

----------

## geekounet

Un dev travaille sur un nouveau p.g.o, ré-écrit en python et plus moderne => http://packages2.gentoo.org/

Apparemment c'est en cours de finalisation et il sera bientôt mis en prod sur packages.gentoo.org  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> ..... mais http://packages.gentoo.org avait des flux rss permettant de savoir que tel paquet avait une mise à jour pour tel arch.
> 
> 

 

Gentoo-portage.com aussi a de tels flux..enfin tu as des flus rss par arch...par ex pour x86 : http://gentoo-portage.com/RSS/Newest/x86

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Un dev travaille sur un nouveau p.g.o, ré-écrit en python et plus moderne => http://packages2.gentoo.org/
> 
> Apparemment c'est en cours de finalisation et il sera bientôt mis en prod sur packages.gentoo.org 

 

J'espère qu'il va revoir l'interface graphique parce que j'ai failli vomir en cliquant là dessus...

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Un dev travaille sur un nouveau p.g.o, ré-écrit en python et plus moderne => http://packages2.gentoo.org/

 

Tiens, ça a quelque chose à voir avec http://packages.gentooext.net ?

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Un dev travaille sur un nouveau p.g.o, ré-écrit en python et plus moderne => http://packages2.gentoo.org/ 
> 
> Tiens, ça a quelque chose à voir avec http://packages.gentooext.net ?

 

Oui c'est le même  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut 

Merci pour ces infos.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Je me permets de déterrer ce sujet car j'ai trouvé quelque chose de tout bonnement génial :

http://gentoo.zapto.org/

ce moteur de recherche en plus des paquets officiels liste même les paquets "overlays" et indique le nom de l'overlay à ajouter...

Désolé si j'enfonce une porte ouverte et si vous connaissez déjà tous ce lien mais il y a bien un distrait comme moi à qui cela aura échappé...  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Au moins il permet de chercher celui là  :Smile:   (ceci dit il est tout aussi moche que l'autre)

----------

## gglaboussole

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> (ceci dit il est tout aussi moche que l'autre)

 

c'est pas faux !   :Very Happy:   mais l'intégration des overlays dans la recherche est vraiment un gros gros +

----------

## geekounet

Ya Gentoo Portage Overlays pour la recherche dans les overlays, basé sur Gentoo-Portage  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Merci pour ce lien que je ne connaissais pas.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Le lien est de nouveau fonctionnel.

Par contre , il n'y avait pas une recherche avant ??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Si....d'où mon post pour ce moteur de recherche qui vient palier ce manque... :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour vos liens, je savais même pas qu'il y avait un gentoo-portage pour les overlays  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

de meme

merci

----------

## geekounet

Attention, c'est dérivé du code de gentoo-portage.com, mais il n'y a pas d'autre lien avec le site hein  :Wink:  Pis Ycarus (qui maintient ce site de zugaina.org) m'a dit que c'était pas tout à fait public encore en fait, donc molo  :Razz: 

----------

